# Shihan



## Xue Sheng (Jan 19, 2013)

So what does it mean to be made a Shihan in Aikido, I think by the Hombu Dojo?


----------



## K-man (Jan 20, 2013)

*Xue*, I'm responding because no one else has. Normally Shihan refers to the teacher of teachers. It is not rank related but normally it is granted to 6th dan or above if they are held in esteem by their peers.  (In karate it is very common at 5th dan.) Aikido has fewer styles than karate so aikido Hombu are possibly in a stronger position to award the title. Once a practitioner leaves the mainstream to pursue his own style as my teacher has, he will never be awarded the title but he may still be titled Shihan by his peers based on his situation. But overall there would possibly be as many as a dozen organisations that could award that title.  :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank You, the sensei of my daughters Aikido school was just made Shihan and I was wondering what that was. 

I'm a CMA guy and I was not sure.


----------



## K-man (Jan 20, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank You, the sensei of my daughters Aikido school was just made Shihan and I was wondering what that was.
> 
> I'm a CMA guy and I was not sure.


Means someone, somewhere must think he's OK.   :ultracool:


----------



## Chris Li (Feb 2, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> So what does it mean to be made a Shihan in Aikido, I think by the Hombu Dojo?



Shihan in the Aikikai can get a little bit tricky - here's an article I wrote about last year.

Best,

Chris


----------

